# Newly Remodeled Bird Room (lots of pics)



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

So after a little home emergency, the bird room has been moved into another bedroom. Freshly cleaned, painted, and all set up now. I just did most of the finishing touches (installing hanging gyms) a couple days ago. I can still add more and change it around a bit, but we'll see. I'm happy with the way it came out . The walls in the pic look mint green like I wanted.. but in reality it is a little darker and bluer than I wanted, but still I think it looks great for the the bird room.

Since now there are 5 birds in here of different species and sizes who all need their out of cage time, it's a pain having to let everyone out in shifts and cover cages. Still, I do what has to be done to keep the ones safe who don't get along.

Here is a shot looking toward the back of the room. Easy going Bronze Winged Pionus parrot Raven in the foreground is modeling his favorite hanging swing, and he thinks this pic of all about 'him' of course . 


Griffin is modeling the re-vamped boing.



The set up by the window. Stand, hanging coconuts, and Jolly Ball... 


Perch with hanging ladder 


At the ends of the perch I drilled holes and installed hooks with stainless steel bell toys. 


This part isn't new, but I wanted to show the top of Raven's and Griffin's cages. These huts, the boys like to use as toy boxes. They don't like to stay inside them. 






This is Griffin's frog themed top of cage set up. Perfect for him... he not only flies, but leaps everywhere like a little frog  


Griffin assumes he's entitled to dad's cereal.. he flew onto the bowl. 


Raven and Griffin are best friends. Raven 'was' such a trustworthy good bird, but now is getting more influenced from his smaller, but more outgoing and up-to-no-good buddy, who always tries to encourage Raven to 'try new things' which Raven would never do on his own. Things which aren't necessarily good lol. 




My most precious companion animal ever... 22 year old Robin cuddling with dad . I'm not sure yet what I will install above his cage for his play gym. He is the only one with a dome top style cage so it limits possibilities. 


For more on the budgies specifically, please check out the last page of their thread. http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/360058-ongoing-adventures-mink-n-chip-13.html Cute new budgie pics and new play gym set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Totally awesome set up for your birds, Julie! :2thumbs:
It's wonderful to see them all looking so healthy and happy. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I love your little gang- they're so beautiful!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie, looks like a great set up  I'm glad you were able to get everything fixed up :thumbsup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks so much you guys . It was fun doing it, and even more fun seeing that the birds love it!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Awh what a lucky flock you have there Julie. They indeed do look like a couple of rascals those two. I love the Rump picture Haha  And what a sweetie is that cuddle bum .Thanks for sharing with us your flock. The room looks great.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Cathy . 

I was fortunate to be able to do it inexpensively too.. I already had all of the hanging things, some of which I wasn't using recently. I even had the brand new window blind for years that hadn't been installed yet, and it was perfect! I just need a rug for the floor to cover a lot of the old linoleum, but haven't found one I like in the right size yet. I'm not sure if that would make it harder to clean the floor though.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You did an excellent job with the bird room, no doubt your flock will take full advantage of it and have lots of fun! :2thumbs:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Ana . They love it. They're starting to explore now, and check out all the hanging gyms.


----------

